# A Place At The Beach III Owners



## ELE (Dec 13, 2009)

I received a notice from APAB III Atlantic Beach, NC indicating that they are moving to a points system with Destiny Resorts. I could not find very much information on Destiny.  The letter indicates that there would be 31 "sister" resorts to exchange with no exchang fee. The Destiny web site that I did find appears to be incomplete at this time. 

Does anyone know anything about Destiny Resorts? If so, please share.

The letter also indicates that the board selected Destiny Resorts upon the recommendation of RCI, so of course I am a bit leary about how owners will benifit from the change.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pay little or nothing to convert - its not worth much*

Don't know anything about Destiny Resorts but be aware that you are under NO obligation to convert to points if you don't wish to and that the scare tactics that "everyone is converting" doesn't matter (they aren't anyway) as your rights as a weeks owner cannot be changed. IF you choose to join points your week is simply moved to a different pool of use time and you compete with other points owners for reservations rather than other weeks owners. Points and weeks do NOT compete for the same use times as it must be assigned to one or the other. 

In most cases the cost to convert far exceeds any potential value as they tend to be very greedy and charge $2000-$5000 for the conversion. You are far better off finding a cheap resale points package or using the points lease program if you want to get into points.  If this is an RCI Points program then you will no longer be able to use that resort for Points for Deposit. That is probably the biggest downside to the move for most owners.


----------



## e.bram (Dec 13, 2009)

Timeos2:
I beg to differ with you. If you have a floating week then where the Points manager is the same as the property manager. A conflict exists and the managing entity can assign the prime floating weeks to it's points owners at the expense of the weeks owners. This is especially true with Wyndham where they control the resort as manager and the Wyndham Club also as manager. Others probably have the same conflicting arrangement which puts the floating weeks owners at a disadvantage when requesting a week.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Keep them separate - keep a close eye on them. Enforce the rules*



e.bram said:


> Timeos2:
> I beg to differ with you. If you have a floating week then where the Points manager is the same as the property manager. A conflict exists and the managing entity can assign the prime floating weeks to it's points owners at the expense of the weeks owners. This is especially true with Wyndham where they control the resort as manager and the Wyndham Club also as manager. Others probably have the same conflicting arrangement which puts the floating weeks owners at a disadvantage when requesting a week.



It can happen but shouldn't. That's why I prefer systems where the resorts are managed by a different group than any of the exchange companies.  If a resort is completely points (as the vast majority of Wyndhams are) then there is no conflict with weeks vs points as there are no weeks owners. Only at the older resorts where some were sold as weeks prior to the points system would it even be a question. 

At any resort where there are different systems in play then there should be independent pools of time based on which system the owner decides to be in. One cannot get priority over another - they all compete within their own rules but not with each other.  It can and does get messy to administer and monitor but it has to be done when it ends up that way. Trusting one group to be the seller and the administrator is placing a great deal of trust in groups that have shown themselves to be easily swayed by easy money. Far better to have an independent group doing the use assignments according to the rules the resort has adopted for each group.  Usually the people selling points conversions are NOT the management but some sort of contractor.


----------



## shar (Jan 5, 2010)

I spoke recently to someone who informed me that the Board of Directors at A Place At the Beach III were not timeshare owners who made this decision to use Destiny Rresorts.  This resort is 1/2 full ownership and 1/2 timeshare.  Unfortunately the board members are all full condo owners and do not know about timeshares.  The letter from the board explains that they want to sell the off season units that are not brigning in any maintenance fees.  Sounds like a good idea, but they do not know the down side of points.  Is someone who owns a summer week going to be given enough points to trade for a summer week someplace else?

The worst thing these people did was to bring in Destiny resorts and not even tell the realtor who has been on site for years that she was not going to be allowed there any longer.  Deanna has been great and it is because of her that I own two weeks there.  She gives a great update very week for owners and keeps them informed. 

Such a shame when people make decisions that will affect the timeshare owners and they do not even own a timeshare.  I had not idea this was happening.

I also have determined that RCI rented out my summer week 2010 without putting it in the spacebank for someone else to try to utilize.  I searched using my own week and it never came up.  My own week should certainly pull up itself. Now I have found out that they rented it.  Don't want to get my source in trouble so I can't give more details.

I will not be switching to their points. 

Shar


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 6, 2010)

These developer/management points systems are big scams.  Festiva is one of the worst on your side of the Atlantic. This whole concept started in South Africa and was concocted by a former loan shark, or tallyman as they are called there. The various points charades under the umbrella of Stuart ''The Bullfrog'' Lamont and his Club Leisure Group are the worst perpetrators of this scam in South Africa.  Several other bad ones there have already imploded, often with the perpetrators walking off with ownership of valuable property in the process.

Sounds like timeshare owners need to fight for representation on the timeshare board.  Combining wholeowners and timeshare owners can be a big problem, as at the former Bodie Island Beach Club where whole owners schemed with an ousted subsequent developer and an outside party to crash the resort.  I much prefer situations like The Windjammer, where there is a mix but the timeshare owners control the HOA board.


----------



## ELE (Jan 16, 2010)

I have no plans to convert my two weeks to points.  I am concerned about the trade power now that Destiny, whoever they are, have gotten involved.  So far, I have not seen any difference in the trade power from past years.
I would like to know the 'sister' resorts. Oh well, no more RCI points for my weeks.  I was able to get at least six vacations when I used the 45 day search.  

I have the highest respect for Deanna. She is the most honest timeshare realtor I've ever met.  I bought two weeks from her. She has sold many weeks for APAB. I can't believe that the HOA made such a decision without consulting her.


----------



## jphillips131 (Mar 9, 2010)

*SPM Resorts*

SPM Resorts, Inc. is now managing A Place at the Beach (Timeshare side) and Barrier Island Station Duck.


----------



## shar (Mar 11, 2010)

Who is SPM resorts?  As an owner at A Place at the Beach III I have received nothing about SPM resorts managing it.  As Elle states in above post, they have only referred to Destiny Resorts.  Where are you getting this information?

Shar


----------



## jphillips131 (Mar 12, 2010)

*SPM Resorts*

Shar,

Go to The Place at the Beach website - aplaceatthebeachhoa.com. and find out more information on what is going on at the resort.  The Board of Director's have chosen SPM Resorts which is a fully service management company to manage the resort. Destiny Resorts is a sales company who is selling RCI points at the resort.  SPM is not a sales company.


----------



## destinyresorts (May 18, 2010)

*Destin Resorts, SPM, RCI Points and Deanna Hull...*

I am the President of Destiny Resorts and have just re-joined Tug to assist owners and other interested parties understand timeshare, my company, and the services we are offering APB III and other resorts I am contracted with.

*PLEASE UNDERSTAND RIGHT FROM THE START...APB III IS NOT CONVERTING TO BECOME AN RCI POINTS RESORT! It is and will remain an RCI weeks resort. The program we are offering owners gives them all the positive benefits of access to the Points system and so much more, without the loss of control or potential downsides. My team would be more than happy to explain these to you with no pressure and no obligation whatsoever.

I am a 28 year timeshare owner and user myself and have represented the product proudly for over 24 years. My company has never had a BBB or Attorney General complaint...because we are honest, stand up people who own and use what we sell and promote. You may not always hear what you want from us...BUT...you WILL ALWAYS hear the TRUTH!

In reading the posts above there are a variety of inaccuracies (as usual on TUG) posted by people who THINK they "know" what the real story is.

I have a 100% open door/phone policy (to a realistic degree) and will talk to and communicate with any owner who wants to chat with me.

In this post I will only address a couple of items:

1. Deanna Hull is a fine real estate agent and has helped countless owners at APB III and other resorts over the years. My on site team and her have developed a great working relationship with the common goal of making sure owners at APB III get the most and best use possible from their ownership. For some that will be achieved via our new weeks upgrade program. Others will not benefit from the program and we encourage them NOT to participate. All we ask is that owners LOOK at the benefits and make an educated decision.

2. ELE...post 1...what would you like to know about me, my company and the services we provide and have been providing for over 15 years? I am available to speak with you at any time.

3. ELE...post 2...The trading power you speak of ELE is tied solely to the RCI Weeks exchange system. When you participate in the points program there is no exchange power. You will  not see any difference in trading/exchange power until you utilize your ownership via access to the points system. The 31 sister properties are ALL Gold Crown, Silver Crown or 5 star properties. The benefits and advantages of this program above and beyond the Points aspect are unmatched in the industry today. The components that make up this program are tried and true and are 10 years old and 8 years old respectively with a higher than 90% satisfaction rating and 95 % exchange confirmation. And yes we put it in writing right in our displayed collateral materials. Contact me or my team for more information...

4. Timeos 2...While SOME of your statements are true there are several inaccuracies and misleading statements that need much more explanation if the owner/consumer is going to be able to make a truly educated decision on whether the program is good for them or not. I would LOVE to chat with you. And by the way...we do not now now never have in 24 years in this business use scare tactics r an y high pressure tactics either.

5. E.bram...there is no overlapping or commingling so to speak of points systems. Wyndham is its own animal. RCI Points is much easier and straight forward to use. However, please remember that my program does not take ANYTHING away from the way you use your WEEK now. You are totally in control. Contact me or my on site team to get the real story and the real details of the incredible use benefits and options my program offers. 

6. Shar...Sounds like your view is a bit bias and blurred by your friendship with Deanna to the potential detriment of the benefits you may find attractive and enjoy from the program. Deanna will tell you to come and see what it is all about. Call her. Please understand I do not mean that as an attack. I just communicate very directly and am always available to discuss and assist any owner to have a true and better understanding of the facts.

Deanna is terrific and will continue to assist owners. However, I feel your statement about my company is completely unfounded. We are there to help this owner base just as much as Deanna is and has been. How about giving us a chance before passing judgment.

The Board at APB are an incredible group of individuals who give a ridiculous amount of their personal time to try and better an already incredible property. They are trying to bring it back to the level of quality it once was and we are there to help them along the way.

As far as your "source", I would challenge that they are not as competent as you might think. Give us a chance to help you...whether you participate in the upgrade program or not...we want you happy and we want you to get the highest and best use from your ownership as possible. Contact me direct at any time.

7. Carolinian...I outright challenge you...you have NO IDEA what you are talking about and I challenge you to a public debate and conversation wherein I can substantiate everything we do and sell and the benefits and advantages of our program points and otherwise FOR SOME owners...not all. I wonder if I will hear from you?

8. jphillips131...What you say is almost completely true, except...we are not selling RCI Points per say. We are offering owners an opportunity to participate in a specific upgrade program that gives them access to a multitude of additional use benefits and options never before offered in this way to RCI Weeks members. The deed stays in tact. They can use the week the way the always have without making a reservation to come to their home resort or calling RCI etc. None of that changes. We are simply opening the door to opportunities for owners to get more than one weeks use per year, eliminate seasonality thus eliminating exchange power, ways to get 2 for 1 week deposits, split week use and even a viable maintenance reimbursement program for those years you cannot use your week. This program makes the defaulted weeks that have been reclaimed by the association marketable in today's timeshare marketplace.

In closing, if you are still reading that is...lol...we are an honest straight forward organization who knows and believes in timeshare and wants nothing more than to help owners get the highest and best use from what they own. Much like Deanna has done. Her philosophies, approach and commitment to integrity and proper representation of timeshare products and services are the same as ours. BUT if you do not take a no obligation look at the program or give us a chance to show you these facts...who's loss is it really?

Once again, I invite any and all of you to communicate with me directly at any time.

Steve*


----------



## timeos2 (May 18, 2010)

*Exactly where are the inaccuracies?*



destinyresorts said:


> 4. Timeos 2...While SOME of your statements are true there are several inaccuracies and misleading statements that need much more explanation if the owner/consumer is going to be able to make a truly educated decision on whether the program is good for them or not. I would LOVE to chat with you. And by the way...we do not now now never have in 24 years in this business use scare tactics r an y high pressure tactics either.



So no one in sales is planting the idea that if an owner chooses not to join points they will be "left behind"?  If that is the case it would be the first time any resort/group moving to a points system hasn't used that misrepresentation.  And what is the cost to convert? I have no idea what Destiny charges but I'll bet its right around $3000.+/- $500 Am I right? How can that be a good deal for a buyer when RCI sells the membership for under $300?  And since a buyer can easily find a deal for RCI Points on a resale for around $1000 or less why pay $3000?  I hope you won't say that the ability to use PFD (Points for Deposit) didn't go away for APB III owners. Once the resort allows even one conversion to RCI Points that choice is denied to all owners. That is a big loss of flexibility and choice for owners. 

I appreciate your willingness to come here to TUG and face the gantlet.  Now tell me where any of my statements in his thread are incorrect. I always like to have the facts and, as much as possible, offer them when appropriate. If I'm wrong it certainly doesn't bother me to be corrected.  So where did I go off course?


----------



## ausman (May 18, 2010)

destinyresorts said:


> I am the President of Destiny Resorts
> 
> Steve



Is there a web site where I could look at what is offered. Even an information package if available.

From what I could see elsewhere, an incomplete web site, it did look as if RCI points was the product, perhaps second generation etc .

Reference was made to beginning in Branson and eleven resorts in the Destiny system. 

I'll watch the answers to John Chase's questions with interest.


----------



## destinyresorts (May 19, 2010)

Firt my reply for Basham...Then a brief reply for Timeos2...

*Basham*...Have you looked at the site recently? I have published but not "launched" my new site. 

From last August through December I have completely redesigned my business model after 15 years and the site is not totally complete. I am waiting on IT and web people to get to the last couple of pages which includes a map and media page. 

I have been a contracted RCI Points Master Converter and resort sales and marketing company for 10 years and 15 years respectively and for all intent and purposes have been selling and converting weeks owners to Points during that time.

Last summer I noticed that there was a market segment that NO ONE in the timeshare industry was really giving any attention to. Mainly because there was not a viable affordable "product" for them. That is when I started putting the components of my weeks resort upgrade program together.

The bottom line is that while there is a certain percentage of weeks owners who return to their home resort every year, for many resorts most or a higher percentage exchange. Owners who want to return back to their home resort every year *should not* participate in the program. If that changes we will be there to help them. Or they can acquire another week to use along with our upgrade program to facilitate other vacation needs and retain their existing week to return to their home resort.

As years go by vacation habits change, families grow, etc. But traditional timeshare has not changed in 35 years.

As a result, due to these realities and other things like the economy, divorce etc. a large number of weeks owners default on their maintenance fees or deed the week back to the resort. Over time these non performing weeks build up to a point of critical mass. That is where we come in.

We come in the help a resort association liquidate their defaulted inventory in order to rebuild the annual budget. We are also there to rejuvenate the existing owners to encourage them to remain active owners. The best way to do that is to offer them honest viable new use benefits and exchange options. 

Enter the "Premium Weeks Upgrade."

In reference to your request for a place to see an offering etc. We do not post the program at this time for the general public for a variety of reasons. The main reason is that there are a lot of moving parts. All of which are good and offer owners use benefits and exchange options they currently do not have. We have found over years of working with owners that our programs are best presented by an owner services agent so we can show each individual owner how the components would benefit them specifically. This is not to say that owners cannot understand the program. We know they can.

We guarantee no high pressure and no strong arm tactics. We certainly offer incentives to participate on your first viewing, BUT, an owner can upgrade at any time.

Please feel free to contact me directly for more information or with any other questions.

Thanks.

Steve

*Timeos 2...* who I assume is John Chase?

Thanks for your reply.

NO! No one in my organization does or ever has used the ridiculous scare tactic that if an owner, or a resort for that matter, does not convert to points that they will be left behind. It is simply not true. Existing resorts that are going to convert to RCI Points for all intent and purposes have. Some no longer qualify to convert to RCI Points as a result of RCI increasing and managing conversion standards, and some do not want to deal with the cost and daily operational changes converting to become a Points resort requires.

There are roughly 2500+ weeks resorts that are not branded. Most of which are HOA controlled. These resorts will always be weeks resorts for one or more reasons and RCI will always service these owners.

No PFD does not and will not go away. In fact this program enhances PDF.

Either way, it does not eliminate the absolute need to liquidate defaulted inventory and rejuvenate existing owners so they do not go bankrupt...which some will if they do not act fast. That is not a scare tactic...it is the truth.

We provide a viable, benefits rich, reasonably priced upgrade option to existing owners and marry our upgrade program with defaulted inventory to make it attractive and marketable to a younger more savvy buyer who demand more flexible use options. And we do it at wholesale prices not retails prices that you might see at a branded resort presentation.

I could spend literally hour replying to the various talking points of your reply but will try to keep it short without giving you a presentation of what my product and upgrade consists of. This is not the appropriate forum for that. Feel free to contact me directly.

We do not want resorts to convert to points even if they could. I have designed a program using components and benefits already in place from RCI Points and another program that offers weeks owners even more benefits than they would get if they did convert to straight points. And we offer it at a price that is competitive with what they would pay IF they were converting to basic points.

Why does it cost money? Because everything does. If you are driving  20 year old car, or using a ten year old cell phones or computer, washer dryer, etc. etc. and ypu take it into the respective store to get a new one with all the bells and whistles, performance benefits etc. are they just ging to hand you the keys, the phone etc? No of curse not. 

My product cost for this package goes much further than just the cost of enrollment like a traditional RCI Points conversion. There are tangible components that cost money. Profit margins are very low. The resort itself earns money for each and every transaction which helps with their budgetary needs and raises the cost slightly as well.

while you may be able to pick up reasonably priced points packages, you also pick up a host of other costs and fees that your $1000 amount does not address, not the least of which is generally taking on the responsibility of another $4-700 annual maintenance fee. My program increases an owners annual economic economic exposure by $99 and depending on use, possibly more than one exchange fee. But additional exchange fees mean more than one week of use from the one week currently owned. This is a benefit not a detriment. And no I will not explain that either in this forum. 

My program offers owners 2 use weeks for one week deposited. One of those can be used at 31 sister properties where there is no exchange fee at all. And those sister properties are all Gold or Silver Crown or II 5 star properties. It offers slit week use, nightly use, maintenance fee reimbursement option, multiple weeks use, elimination of seasonality and exchange power when used via Points. and the list goes on.

We make a small profit on each transaction and my owners services reps need to make a reasonable commission if I am going to attract and keep good honest no heat no high pressure agents. For all the benefits the owner gets for the money...it is well worth the money we ask.

In closing, I am unable to fully reply to your statements because I am not willing to compromise my program by laying it out in this format, and you are under the assumption that we are offering a generic, status quo, RCI Points conversion which we are not.

I will reiterate what I wrote before. Owners will have to choose whether to believe and trust me or not. I am an a 28 year timeshare owner. Owned and used it for 3-4 years before I started representing it. My personal use and total belief in the product and the knowledge...not belief...knowledge...that it is a great product, a great industry overall and MOST people would benefit by owning it is why I do what I do. 

Mine and my companies main interest and commitment is to individual owners who make up resort associations from which BOD's come from. I do and will continue to give them great products and services at reasonable and fair prices for what they get compared to what they have now. 

Hope that helps. I of course welcome additional replies, questions and comments for you and others.

Take care.

Steve


----------



## Carolinian (May 19, 2010)

Okay, Desitny, you want to challenge me. WELL I AM CALLING YOU OUT!

It is you who do not know what you are talking about when you wholesale challenge everything in my above post.

Lets go through my post that you completely disagree with point by point.

1) Festiva.  You say I am wrong that they are dishonest.  Several state AG's happen to agree with me on that.  Do any agree with you?  I didn't think so!

2) The concept of points ''conversiions'' of weeks ownership started in South Africa with some very unsavory characters.  That is a fact.  While overall, the concept of points began with Hapimag in Switzerland, the very first timeshare developer, that was sold as points from the very beginning not a ''conversion''.  There was a lot of background on this on the old Crimeshare site, which I will try to get a link to where that is now reposted.

3) Club Leisure Group and Bullfrog Lamont disreputation organizations?  I will find and post the Crimeshare link that backs my assertions there.  Also you might want to look at the TUG thread on The Seapointer, one of Lamont's more recent victims, and where quite a few Tuggers own.

4) Several points clubs in South Africa have already imploded and their principles have walked off with assets.  Again, a simple fact.  One resort I have owned at in SA was one left holding the bag for lots of levies (what m/f's are called in SA) in one of those implosions.

5) That timeshare owners need to have representation on the HOA board in a mixed use resort?  How can you possibly disagree with that?

6) That control of an HOA board by whole owners led to the crash of Bodie Island Beach Club?  I don't know how you claim to know anything about that fiasco, but while I did not own there, I was closely involved throughout the process with the timeshare owners who were fighting to keep it open.  I am very aware of what the underlying problem there was.

I think I have covered all the points in my post.  Please tell me what you disagree with and why.

OK, here is the link that repeats all of the Club Leisure Group and general points club material from the South Africa board on the old Crimeshare site:  http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...r-areas/93039-takeover-attempt-dikhololo.html  Look at the 2nd, 4th, and 7th posts.  An officer of Timeshare Consumers Association sent me the whole SA file from Crimeshare and I reposted every item dealing with Club Leisure Group in this thread.


----------



## ELE (May 19, 2010)

Steve,

How are you getting information to owners?  I noted from your response that owners are invited to call you. Owners need detailed information in writing before calling with questions. At this time, we have no specifics of what you offer.


----------



## Carolinian (May 20, 2010)

ELE said:


> Steve,
> 
> How are you getting information to owners?  I noted from your response that owners are invited to call you. Owners need detailed information in writing before calling with questions. At this time, we have no specifics of what you offer.



And the smoke and mirrors aspect and lack of transparency are what raise all of the red flags.  Timesharers have been burned too often by such operations.


----------



## timeos2 (May 20, 2010)

*Still too hazy to understand. What the heck is it really?*



destinyresorts said:


> who I assume is John Chase?



Correct

Thanks for your reply.



destinyresorts said:


> NO! No one in my organization does or ever has used the ridiculous scare tactic that if an owner, or a resort for that matter, does not convert to points that they will be left behind. It is simply not true. Existing resorts that are going to convert to RCI Points for all intent and purposes have. Some no longer qualify to convert to RCI Points as a result of RCI increasing and managing conversion standards, and some do not want to deal with the cost and daily operational changes converting to become a Points resort requires.



Glad to hear that. If really true you are the first I've ever heard of that doesn't try to use that tactic. 



destinyresorts said:


> There are roughly 2500+ weeks resorts that are not branded. Most of which are HOA controlled. These resorts will always be weeks resorts for one or more reasons and RCI will always service these owners.
> 
> No PFD does not and will not go away. In fact this program enhances PDF.
> 
> ...



If it is an RCI Points based product then how can PFD survive the affiliation? If not then what is it? This is the first of what becomes very confusing statements that appear to be hiding exactly what is being offered. 



destinyresorts said:


> I could spend literally hour replying to the various talking points of your reply but will try to keep it short without giving you a presentation of what my product and upgrade consists of. This is not the appropriate forum for that. Feel free to contact me directly.
> 
> We do not want resorts to convert to points even if they could. I have designed a program using components and benefits already in place from RCI Points and another program that offers weeks owners even more benefits than they would get if they did convert to straight points. And we offer it at a price that is competitive with what they would pay IF they were converting to basic points.
> 
> ...



All that yet you are "keeping it short" and at te same time explaining nothing about what it is you are offering. BIG RED FLAG! Why not say what it is, let the potential buyers study it & reach an informed decision to ask more, to buy or not? Hiding behind "it's too much to disclose" to me says its not a good deal if you take the time to really understand it. Call me cynical. 



destinyresorts said:


> I will reiterate what I wrote before. Owners will have to choose whether to believe and trust me or not. I am an a 28 year timeshare owner. Owned and used it for 3-4 years before I started representing it. My personal use and total belief in the product and the knowledge...not belief...knowledge...that it is a great product, a great industry overall and MOST people would benefit by owning it is why I do what I do.
> 
> Mine and my companies main interest and commitment is to individual owners who make up resort associations from which BOD's come from. I do and will continue to give them great products and services at reasonable and fair prices for what they get compared to what they have now.
> 
> ...



Hopefully you are offering a great product that works for those that decide to buy in & everyone is pleased & gets great value. Unfortunately it sounds much more like more of the same one sided presentation made with artificial and rushed deadlines meant to create a quick sale without time to really understand the full product/picture. If I'm wrong I'm sorry but thats the way it looks to me given the limited information you are willing to share.


----------



## Carolinian (May 28, 2010)

jphillips131 said:


> SPM Resorts, Inc. is now managing A Place at the Beach (Timeshare side) and Barrier Island Station Duck.



SPM Resorts have managed OBBC I and OBBC II on the NC Outer Banks for a number of years and are extremely well regarded there


----------



## Carolinian (May 30, 2010)

John, It does look like Destiny has beat a hasty retreat from TUG and does not want to answer questions.  His vagueness about his system is indeed a huge red flag.

I find it particularly amusing that he first claims that his company does not use high pressure tactics, then admits that they use the oldest and most prevasive high pressure tactic in the timeshare industry, the ''if you don't buy it right now, we will never give you this deal again'' caper.

I also find it interesting that he says his company was a long time RCI Points master broker but then claims they did not use a tactic that was endemic among RCI Points brokers, scaring customers that the weeks system was going away.  That tactic was so pervasive that the odds his company were not doing it would have to be very low.  _The Timeshare Beat_ and _Street Talk_ wrote quite a bit about this problem and how all the points brokers seemed to be using it, with a wink-wink attitude from RCI as they told them ''naughty-naughty'' when they got caught.

And I am sure that Destiny will be pleased to learn that in just the short time since his post in this thread, ''Bullfrog'' Lamont and his Club Leisure Group thugs have crashed yet another timeshare, this time The Seapointer near Capetown, a resort at which quite a few Tuggers owned.  Here is the most recent thread, http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=919003&posted=1#post919003 , although there are other threads and a sticky that tell much more of the saga.  I have compassion for the owners at The Seapointer who were victims of The Bullfrog, and I am sure happy that my resort was succesful in fighting them off.


----------



## Mel7706 (May 30, 2010)

*A Place at the Beach*

I believe is a mixed use whole ownership and timeshare resort. Will the whole ownership folks be able to use one of their weeks to deposit into the points 
system and become RCI exchangers.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jun 21, 2010)

*What do you think about having to go through Destiny personnel to get parking passes*

What do present owners at APATB III Atlantic Beach NC about having to go through Destiny Resorts personnel to get your parking passes ? I wonder if this practice is legal. I know the Board wants to get money coming in from owners who have not paid maintenance fees for many years. I don't blame them but diverting owners to third parties to get parking passes is not the right way to do this. I also wonder who dropped the ball on taking legal action against owners in the past who have failed to pay their maintenance fees. I would love to see the extra assessments go away in the future but I am not in agreement with the Board on sending owners through Destiny Resorts personnel to get parking passes.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jun 21, 2010)

*I have already had communication problems with SPM Lance McCall specifically*

I have made numerous calls to SPM representative Lance McCall and so far have received limited communication. I always have to leave messages on voicemail and apparently he never checks his voicemail or doesn't want to talk with me. I want SPM to stop the practice of sending owners through Destiny Resorts personnel to get parking passes. SPM says it's up to The Board. I already know where The Board stands on this. Apparently it was The Board who started the practice. You should be able to get your keys and parking passes at the same time like it used to be. The Board apparently DOES NOT REPRESENT ME !!!! I own many timeshares at APATB III. I think in other areas The Board does a pretty good job.


----------



## shar (Jun 21, 2010)

I just sent you posting to the President of the Association of APATB. I told her that I agree owners/guests should not be required to obtain parking pass from Destiny Resorts.

Shar


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 21, 2010)

e.bram said:


> Timeos2:
> I beg to differ with you. If you have a floating week then where the Points manager is the same as the property manager. A conflict exists and the managing entity can assign the prime floating weeks to it's points owners at the expense of the weeks owners. This is especially true with Wyndham where they control the resort as manager and the Wyndham Club also as manager. Others probably have the same conflicting arrangement which puts the floating weeks owners at a disadvantage when requesting a week.



Your observation of the conflict of interest at a floating week resort that is in points is well taken, but that is not an issue at a fixed week resort.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 21, 2010)

This thread also sheds some light as to what is going on at this resort:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123198

And then there is this thread that involves another resort:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120925&highlight=Destiny+Resorts


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Thank you Shar but The Board might not  care what we think*

Shar....it IS all about the money !!! I am all for having a better financial situation at APATB III Atlantic Beach NC. People in the past have not paid their maintenance fees and not been held accountable. The Board and SPM are trying to correct this practice. I hope future assessments on our maintenance fees will not occur but like the government...DON'T COUNT ON IT !!!!!! The Board and SPM have to weigh the benefit of coercing owners through Destiny to get parking passes versus letting owners voluntarily talking to Destiny. I spent 1 1/2 - 2 hours with a Destiny representative one afternoon by choice to see what they had to offer. It was not for me. When people came to checkin they were not talking to Destiny people so they had to figure a way to reroute people through Destiny. Parking passes were the answer for SPM and The Board. This practice goes against my grain and I have voiced my opinion to SPM, The Board and other owners. I think a legal challenge to coercion might be the answer with a good attorney. I think seeing a Destiny representative should be voluntary. Would anybody care to comment. I am all ears !!!


----------



## Sou13 (Jun 28, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> It looks like Destiny has beaten a hasty retreat from TUG.  Perhaps too many questions that they did not want to have to answer, but sometimes silence itself can speak volumes.
> 
> The sad thing is that from Destiny's remarks in the other thread, it appears that they are suckering in resorts by claiming that they can somehow improve marketing of HOA owned units.  I wonder if any of the HOA boards have demanded proof of that.  It looks like what Destiny is really after is lists of existing members that they can shake down for a ''conversion'' or whatever they may call it.  Cold selling the general public is a much harder task, and one that I would be extremely surprised if they even tried to do given the sucker (membership) lists the HOA's are handing over.  Demanding proof with specific resorts and numbers of HOA inventory moved would answer the question, and it does not seem that they want to do that.http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120925&highlight=Destiny+Resorts


Here's all that can be found out about "Destiny Resorts":


*DESTINY RESORTS is a multifaceted and versatile company with experience and ongoing involvement in all areas of the resort development and leisure properties industry. With 

15 years of marked annual growth, Destiny Resorts is a leading industry provider of resort consultancy, Owner Services, sales, marketing and operational assistance to new and existing properties, developers, resort property/home owners associations and property management companies around the world.

OUR PRIMARY focus is to develop, offer and facilitate the most advanced up to date and user-friendly products and services available in the resort development industry at the best possible value to our customers, owners and industry clients alike. In doing so, we are dedicated to maintaining the highest commitment to integrity, resort and product representation and customer service. 

WE BELIEVE that time away from one’s everyday life spent enjoying quality vacations with family and friends going places, doing things and seeing sights that will stay with you for a lifetime should be fun, memorable and easy to facilitate. With the services, products and programs offered by Destiny Resorts, all of this and more may be accomplished. 

We invite you to Contact Us at anytime with your questions, ideas and suggestions.*

Anyone who wants more info about how these "points" sales operations work can find out by searching for "Festiva" on these forums.  Putting lipstick on a pig doesn't change the nature of the beast.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jun 28, 2010)

*I just want my parking passes with my keys when I checkin*

It is simple......I WANT MY KEYS AND PARKING PASSES AT CHECKIN.......I have no need for Destiny !!!!!


----------



## Sou13 (Jun 28, 2010)

"Outfield Marketing" or "New England Vacation Services" or "Mike" in "Owner Services" is using the same tactic at Southcape Resort.  After filling in your personal info, including your email address, you are directed to take it to "Mike" for your "parking pass" which is a worthless piece of paper to put on your dashboard.  It didn't keep anyone from parking in my designated spot and complaining that someone was parked in my spot got me nowhere.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 30, 2010)

Organizations like this play off of HOA's financial concerns, but they do not do much if anything to help, regardless of their self-promoting hype.  The most they may do is give the HOA a small cut of the take when they con a member into their program.  That is peanuts.  When it comes to HOA inventory of weeks for sale, they tend to make big promises on generating sales, but that is all BS.  It never comes to pass.  The reason is simple.  All they really want is access to the existing members to try to hot box them into whatever program they are selling.  In the process, they will badmouth the current timeshare set up either subtly or shrilly, depending on their method, which may if anything encourage bailout of existing members.  Cold selling of the general public is a lot harder and less producting than conning a captive audience of existing members, so don't expect them to do any of that.  And don't expect their program to make anyone come off the street to buy an HOA week.  If it would they would not have to hot box existing members to push their program.




allsmiles277 said:


> Shar....it IS all about the money !!! I am all for having a better financial situation at APATB III Atlantic Beach NC. People in the past have not paid their maintenance fees and not been held accountable. The Board and SPM are trying to correct this practice. I hope future assessments on our maintenance fees will not occur but like the government...DON'T COUNT ON IT !!!!!! The Board and SPM have to weigh the benefit of coercing owners through Destiny to get parking passes versus letting owners voluntarily talking to Destiny. I spent 1 1/2 - 2 hours with a Destiny representative one afternoon by choice to see what they had to offer. It was not for me. When people came to checkin they were not talking to Destiny people so they had to figure a way to reroute people through Destiny. Parking passes were the answer for SPM and The Board. This practice goes against my grain and I have voiced my opinion to SPM, The Board and other owners. I think a legal challenge to coercion might be the answer with a good attorney. I think seeing a Destiny representative should be voluntary. Would anybody care to comment. I am all ears !!!


----------



## destinyresorts (Nov 21, 2010)

*I am back...so let's talk...*

Okay. I have already posted an update about my absence on the other thread dealing with some of the same the issues and concerns this thread talks about. 

And I do apologize for my absence but my mother passed away May 30th. I was away for over two months dealing with her estate and family issues. After getting back to work I have literally been traveling nonstop catching up on company business.

As I have mentioned in previous posts, I am available at any time to discuss any of these or other timeshare related questions. It is irrelevant to me that you do not know me and if you want to clump me in with all the other timeshare people you have either dealt with or heard about over the years that is your choice. I know me and I know who I am what I represent and what my honest goals and intentions are regarding the assistance my company offers associations, existing owners and potential new owners. 

If you as a group and or as individuals are capable of open, honest, real debate and discussion I am all in when time permits. Likewise I am fully open to a phone conference and or face to face meeting with any and or all of you to debate and discuss these issues and concerns.

I would also like to point out right up front upon my return to this thread that I am not Festiva nor do I do business like they and many other timeshare organizations do business. I have never had one AG complaint and never one BBB complaint. My company has an A+ BBB rating which we strive daily to maintain. The reason for that is we are honest, we fulfill what we sell or upgrade owners to and we provide exemplary Customer/Owner Service before during and after the sale. In fact, whether you participate in one of our programs or not, my teams and I are here to answer any questions you may have about timeshare ownership, use options, etc. with no obligation or expectation whatsoever. Now, you can believe that or throw it out the window. That also is your choice.

I will say that it is unfortunate that certain people on this thread and this site as a whole who "think" they know what they are talking about have such an impact on others on this site. They actually do harm and in many cases their information is either completely incorrect or they bundle bits and pieces of issues or concerns from other companies and try to tie them to what we are doing, how we do it and what our programs and services offer. 

Without using ANY high pressure tactics between 30% and 40% of the owners who preview our programs participate in some way. Why? Because our programs offer viable, legitimate, usable options and benefits not available to generic weeks owners. Compared to similar programs being offered in the market place our program out performs them with more use options and benefits, has the lowest additional annual economic exposure and the lowest price point for the product.

The sky is blue...that is a fact whether any of us agree with it or not or whether blue is our favorite color or not. It is what it is. Likewise our programs are what they are; real, viable ways to enhance and increase the performance of week’s timeshares in the ever changing and growing timeshare marketplace. 

Several of you accuse me of being an opportunist and that the owners and associations who get involved with my company or who participate with our programs do not really benefit at all. That is completely and unequivocally untrue.  And I am open to anyone with any challenge regarding the actual use options and benefits my program offers compared to traditional weeks timeshare use and performance. Our program is not for everyone, BUT anyone who exchanges more than they return to their home resort and wants more use and performance WILL benefit from our program. Period.  And  if you do go back to your home resort every year…GREAT…keep doing it. But maybe you should consider picking up an enhanced interval with our program to address the other vacation time and needs you may have annually or for your families use if applicable. This helps you and the property you have a vested interest in.

We have put thousands of dollars of found revenue into the APB budget in the nine months our program has been offered to APB owners and guests. Far less than we expected do to several issues, but we realistically project much more revenue for 2011. 

Sorry Carolinian, but when our programs are married to APB or other weeks resort inventory, it absolutely makes it a more marketable product and does bring new owners in off the street, motivates exchange guests to buy a week whom otherwise would not have considered it because our program enhances the week they used to exchange into APB and other resorts as well. Additionally, many of those who have upgraded have done so with the interest and "blessing" of their kids who will inherit their deeded interest at APB. The main reason for this is that our program breathes new life and attractive options that their kids will be able to use that they were not attracted to as a traditional week’s timeshare. The resort has not been able to move any measurable number of intervals annually even giving the weeks away or charging some nominal fee like $50.  Our program makes these intervals marketable.

I am not opportunist. I am a business man who saw a need in a market segment in this industry and created a program that positively affects it. I have created and launched a viable program that all parties who participate in it win. It is that simple. The owners receive more use options and benefits including being able to triple the annual amount of usage regardless of season owned. The association wins because we pay the association for each upgrade and for each interval we move, and an owner who may have contemplated default is now recommitted to their ownership. They also win because marrying our program to week’s inventory that cannot even be GIVEN away now becomes marketable. The exchange company wins because they have regained a member who in a lot of cases dropped their membership some years before. They win additionally because our owners use up two to three times the number of weeks in the system that would have otherwise gone unused. As a result of these formerly unused weeks being used the community and the resort wins because these members using these weeks bring revenue in where there formerly was no revenue or use.

As far as the parking passes or other means used to get in front of owners and guests, yes we do use whatever means necessary to have the opportunity to present our programs and enhanced intervals to owners and guests. From the hundreds of owners who have participated with our program, many of them told us up front that they were not interested etc. All we ask is a small amount of time to show the owner or guest what the program does. Most THINK they know what they are going to see. They were surprised by what the program actually consists of and offers. If we do not have the chance to plant the seed that they need to just take a look then they cannot benefit nor can the association. 

There is a REAL need for weeks resorts to embrace campaigns to retain and rejuvenate the existing owners and encourage them to keep what they already own which will slow or stop the flow of defaulted weeks. There is a REAL need to liquidate the defaulted inventory because these resorts are operating at an annual budget deficit that is growing as their member base gets older. What solutions do ANY of you offer to stop the flow and to liquidate this inventory?

Well that is about it for now. I welcome comments, challenges, etc. Happy Holidays!


----------



## destinyresorts (Jan 14, 2011)

*Where's the talk?*

I posted a reply to most if not all of your concerns and questions several months ago after an absence due to family issues. To date I have not heard from anyone.

If ANYONE would like to contact me here or directly I welcome the call/e mail, the questions and ANY challenges you may have.

To make it simple, this program is the best and the ONLY viable option weeks resorts who have rising annual owner defaults and owners who are disappointed with the performance of their antiquated weeks timeshare has to try and breathe new life back into the resort, the weeks they have to sell and to try and rejuvenate the remaining owners.

I am not and my company is not Festiva nor do we operate like Festiva.

For individual owners who are seeking more use options and better performance from what they own, this program is the only viable option in the market place. However, we do not high pressure people in any way. If you see personal and family benefits from this program...get involved. If you do not...don't. If you do not take a look at what the real benefits and advantages are, and I do not mean from people on this thread WHO THINK they know what they are talking about, you will never know if the program will benefit you or not. It is that simply.

I do not mince my words or hold my tongue. I am honest and represent this product and all services offered by my company honestly and forthrightly and I challenge any or all of you for that matter to prove me wrong if that is your ultimate goal. 

The funny thing is, I created this program with the genuine desire to HELP resorts that are struggling to stay afloat and help them avoid HOA increases or special assessments. Additionally, as a weeks owner myself, I created this program to genuinely help weeks owners who want more use benefits and exchange options and overall better performance from their timeshare. 

There is of course a cost to this program. If you are driving a 20 year old Ford that is not performing as well as it did when you drove it off the showroom floor, you cannot just take it back to Ford and expect them to give you the newest model with all the new bells and whistles. It costs money to develop new products and it costs money to upgrade to them. We price this as close to the nub as possible and still make a small but reasonable profit and pay the Association money as well. 

As I have mentioned before, I am a 28 year timeshare owner myself and have made well over 200 exchanges for myself, family and friends. I exchange just like all of you do. I KNOW the timeshare product as whole from its inception through its rough times, growth spurts up to todays products.

I stand behind this program and my products as I KNOW the benefits and performance enhancement it offers rivals even the biggest and best brand name timeshare products on the market, but at a fraction of the cost.

I hope to hear from some of you. I do not get on her as often as I would like, so if I do not respond here write to me at my private e mail steve@destinyresorts.com


----------

